# Restaurant with gluten free menu



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know of any good restaurants that have a gluten free menu. My fiancées dad is coeliac and he is over visiting right now so would be nice to go out for tea. We have been to Wok and that was good but does anyone know of anywhere else.

thanks,
Claire


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Meant to say in the fuengirola, la cala area.....thanks x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a slight coeliac (my mother had it and I react to wheat, but not as seriously), I just ate food that I knew wouldnt contain wheat. Mostly thats quite easy to guess, you just have to watch the sauces. Carrefour do a range of gluten free foods - not the same as eating out tho 

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Jo 

Thanks yes food shop is no bother at all sorted with that. It's just eating out he wants something different rather than the typical steak. Wok is great in la cala de Mijas so might end up going back there but was just seeing if their was anywhere different.

X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Claire11 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Thanks yes food shop is no bother at all sorted with that. It's just eating out he wants something different rather than the typical steak. Wok is great in la cala de Mijas so might end up going back there but was just seeing if their was anywhere different.
> 
> X



Not that I know of. In fact, in general I found the Spanish restaurants to be quite unsympathetic to dietary requirements. I used to ask if things had flour in them, but the waitress would simply shrug. I dont know if anyone else knows any different?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay cool thanks, well we haven't had a problem at all with coffee shops or a bite to eat at lunch time that's been no problems whatsoever they all understand. It's just finding a restaurant but we have wok so will go back there.

Spain is 100 times better than the uk for gluten free products so he is happy just being here especially since McDonald's are sin gluten, it had been years since he had one so that was nice.

Thanks for your help 

Claire x


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

There is an online Spanish celiac forum you can search. I typed "Fuengirola" and came up with this:
Foro de celiacos y relacionados -

I don't live in that area, but have used the forum in the past to help a gluten-free friend who was vacationing in Spain.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

To be honest....If there were restaurants that offer consideration for this, I am sure they would take advantage of advertising the fact. Also, I am sure that people who had experienced respect and consideration of this issue, would surely let others know.

Just my opinion.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Abyss-Rover said:


> To be honest....If there were restaurants that offer consideration for this, I am sure they would take advantage of advertising the fact. Also, I am sure that people who had experienced respect and consideration of this issue, would surely let others know.
> 
> Just my opinion.


 It seems to me in both cases they dont! I guess being a coeliac is a minority issue. Even in the UK its not easy to go out to dinner. My mother had it severely and we used to have to stick to very plain foods - even things like roast potatoes, gravy, some chips, meats.... they had "hidden" flour in them and that would trigger mother off.... And the waitresses didnt always know or indeed care!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

jojo said:


> It seems to me in both cases they dont! I guess being a coeliac is a minority issue. Even in the UK its not easy to go out to dinner. My mother had it severely and we used to have to stick to very plain foods - even things like roast potatoes, gravy, some chips, meats.... they had "hidden" flour in them and that would trigger mother off.... And the waitresses didnt always know or indeed care!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I guess it's all down to honest advertising!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Abyss-Rover said:


> I guess it's all down to honest advertising!


 Not at all - its down to restaurants and their suppliers choosing ranges that cater properly for coeliacs. Its a complicated illness and a fairly rare one, so its expensive and fairly rare to do anything elaborate that doesnt have a trace of wheat flour"

Jo xxx


----------

